# OP: Senior Shoot: Sarah B.



## Ottawaphotos (Jan 27, 2011)

Back in the fall of 2010, I shot this one senior who's passion was to become a model. She wanted a mix of portraits, from standard to glamour. 

#1






#2





#3





#4





#5





Some more can be found here. 
Sarah | OttawaPhotos

and here
Photoshoot: Sarah B. | OttawaPhotos.com

Cheers!
- Chuck


----------



## ghache (Jan 27, 2011)

Good work, I am also from ottawa!


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 27, 2011)

Can I get arrested for looking at these? lol, great shots, nicely posed and lit.


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 27, 2011)

very nice shots, but the texture of her skin looks "grungy" on the first one?  The rest are awesome though.  Nice posing, lighting, and composition.

Regards,
Jake


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 27, 2011)

You didnt get the memo from the school?  Usually they have rules on the senior pics..


BUT I do love these pics LOL.


----------



## ghache (Jan 27, 2011)

Ottawaphotos said:


> Back in the fall of 2010, I shot this one senior *who's passion was to become a model*. She wanted a mix of portraits, from standard to glamour.
> 
> #1
> 
> ...


 

Shes up for a good start with these.


----------



## Ottawaphotos (Jan 27, 2011)

I guess I use the word senior too liberally. There is no affiliation with schools.
The only reason I use senior is they are in their last year of high school.

She is the only senior to have glamour shots done (to date). But she was so natural at posing, and she wanted the shots. (and she aced it)

But thanks for the heads up. I may look into separating the two if glamour is requested.

As for the first image. Strobe didn't fire. And I was losing light.


----------



## kundalini (Jan 27, 2011)

Well played sir.   :thumbsup:


----------



## MJLphotographics (Jan 27, 2011)

Top work :thumbup:


----------



## mmartin (Jan 27, 2011)

Great work!


----------



## Yellow Wagon (Jan 28, 2011)

Shot #4 is amazing...great tones, great composition and lighting. She is gorgeous!


----------



## R.D. (Jan 30, 2011)

wow.. she is stunning but you brought out her best features. the overalls were the most enjoyable, specifically the mechanic pose!


----------



## Photo Marksman (Feb 14, 2011)

:thumbup: Nice pictures!


----------



## raryke (Feb 25, 2011)

Great shots! I strive for my people photos to turn out like these someday


----------



## Erik McCormick (Feb 27, 2011)

Very nice work, beautiful girl as well


----------



## thierry (Feb 28, 2011)

awesome pics


----------



## cnutco (Feb 28, 2011)

I agree, great photos.  

Hope you took a photo of her license too!


----------

